# WinCC flexible 2008 auf Windows7 installieren



## Breaveheard (21 Mai 2010)

Anleitung: WinCC flexible 2008 auf Windows 7 installieren

1. DVD mit WinCCflex2008 in einen Ordner auf die Festplatte kopieren

2. in dem Ordner "CD_1" die Datei "Setup.ini" mit dem Editor öffnen
    und unter [SETTINGS] CheckMSI=0 setzen und die Datei speichern

3. dann in dem Ordner "CD_1\WinCCflexible\CleanupSupportTool\"
    die Datei "CleanupSupportTool.exe" umbennen z.B. in 
    "CleanupSupportTool_.exe" oder löschen

jetzt kann das die Setup.exe im Ordner "CD_1" gestartet werden


viel glück


----------



## crash (21 Mai 2010)

Wenn du WinCC-flexible 2008 *SP2* benutzt kannst du dir den Zauber sparen.
siehe hier.


----------



## IBFS (21 Mai 2010)

crash schrieb:


> Wenn du WinCC-flexible 2008 *SP2* benutzt kannst du dir den Zauber sparen.
> siehe hier.


 
Vielleicht traut sich <<Breaveheard>> einfach noch nicht 
das SP2 zu installieren. Ich könnte dass verstehen.


----------



## Breaveheard (22 Mai 2010)

also ich wusste nicht das SP2 schon raus ist...

aber IBFS hat recht... das update von 2005 auf 2008 ist
ja mal so was von die die Uhr gegangen... alles langsamer und
nicht mehr funktionabel das man doch auf passen muss was man da installiert.

Trozdem danke an crash

sagt mal gibts dem Step 7 auch schon für Windows 7 oder hab ich das auch umsonst alle exe dateien
umgeändert damit es läuft?

Gruß Breaveheard


----------



## IBFS (22 Mai 2010)

Breaveheard schrieb:


> sagt mal gibts dem Step 7 auch schon für Windows 7 oder hab ich das auch umsonst alle exe dateien
> umgeändert damit es läuft?


 
STEP7 wird erst in der V5.5   W7-fähig sein


----------



## ThorstenK (23 Mai 2010)

Hallo,

hast du für Step7 auch solch eine kleine Anleitung zum installieren auf Win7?

zu Flex: so ganz rund läuft auch SP2 noch nicht! Gerade was die Variablen aktualisierung angeht. Da wird Siemens nochmal nachlegen müssen mit einem HotFix.


----------



## crash (23 Mai 2010)

schau mal hier.
scheint aber auch nicht 100%ig zu funktionieren.


----------



## emilio20 (21 September 2010)

kann mir mal jemand helfen wie ich wincc flexible 2008 unter windows 7 installiere? Wenn ich wincc Flexible installiren will sagt er nur unter xp und vista und wenn ich sp 2 inatllieren will sagt er erst wincc flexible 2008 installieren??


----------



## gravieren (21 September 2010)

Hi

Ich habe es auch getestet.

Leider benötigst du die Software  WinCC 2008 Sp2.
(Als installations-DVD, ansonsten wird die Installation verweigert)


Ich denke, das SP2 ist für Win XP anwender gedacht.


Du kannst höchtens die WinCC flexible 2008 SP2 unter XP installieren und dann auf Win 7 hochrüsten.   *ROFL*



Scherzbeiseite, ich habe einiges probiert, jedoch ohne Erfolg.

Auch der Win XP -Kompatibilitäts-Modus von Win 7 hat nicht gebracht.


P.S:  
Heute habe ich das Update auf WinCC flexible 2008 bestellt.
(Ich habe noch die 2005 er Version )


Ich hoffe, da ist die DVD inclusive SP2 dabei.




Gruß Karl


----------



## emilio20 (21 September 2010)

teste grade mal die Anleitung

1. DVD mit WinCCflex2008 in einen Ordner auf die Festplatte kopieren

2. in dem Ordner "CD_1" die Datei "Setup.ini" mit dem Editor öffnen
    und unter [SETTINGS] CheckMSI=0 setzen und die Datei speichern

3. dann in dem Ordner "CD_1\WinCCflexible\CleanupSupportTool\"
    die Datei "CleanupSupportTool.exe" umbennen z.B. in 
    "CleanupSupportTool_.exe" oder löschen

jetzt kann das die Setup.exe im Ordner "CD_1" gestartet werden


----------



## emilio20 (21 September 2010)

funktioniert mit anleitung und installation von sp2

Jetzt müsste ich nur noch die Auflösung von 1366x768 in wincc Flexible 2008 haben gibt es da eine möglichkeit??


----------



## Perfektionist (21 September 2010)

gravieren schrieb:


> ... unter XP installieren und dann auf Win 7 hochrüsten.


Vista hochrüsten geht. XP auf Win7 hochrüsten gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


----------



## gravieren (22 September 2010)

Hi



Perfektionist schrieb:


> XP auf Win7 hochrüsten gibt es meines Wissens nicht.


Doch  
http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows7/help/upgrading-from-windows-xp-to-windows-7


----------



## Burkhard (28 Juni 2015)

Wie kann ich es denn anstellen, damit ich WinCC flexible 2008 SP3 auf einem Windows 64 bit Home Premium System installieren kann. Bei der Installation bekomme ich mitgeteilt, dass das Programm nur auf Windows 7 Professional und Ultimate installiert werden kann. Beim Simatic Manager wurde mir zwar mitgeteilt, dass ich auf eigene Verantwortung installiere, aber immerhin, er hat installiert. Gibts da einen kleinen Schalter, damit das nicht geprüft wird? Bitte, Danke! Schnipo, Schranke!


----------

